# Screen size dilemma



## Hockey390 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just curious if anyone out there has either bought a large screen fish finder/GPS and felt they could have been ok with a smaller screen or if anyone has bought a small screen and really wished they would have gotten something smaller. I've been in the market for a new unit for a couple years now. Looking at all the options for size and how much price difference there is from a small screen to the large sizes, I can't make up my mind. If I buy a smaller screen like a 400 series humminbird will I be kicking myself later for not spending more on say a 900 series? I fish for just about everything but the largest time spent right now is trolling for salmon so I plan to use chart/fish finder split screen most of the time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Hockey390 said:


> Just curious if anyone out there has either bought a large screen fish finder/GPS and felt they could have been ok with a smaller screen or if anyone has bought a small screen and really wished they would have gotten something smaller. I've been in the market for a new unit for a couple years now. Looking at all the options for size and how much price difference there is from a small screen to the large sizes, I can't make up my mind. If I buy a smaller screen like a 400 series humminbird will I be kicking myself later for not spending more on say a 900 series? I fish for just about everything but the largest time spent right now is trolling for salmon so I plan to use chart/fish finder split screen most of the time.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hi Hockey

This is what I ended up doing. I originally bought the Humminbird 898 and was using my Lowrance on trolling motor. The Lowrance really never worked well so decided I wanted to get something that worked so I bought the 788. I ended up using two mounting set ups for the 788, the first is for the trolling motor when I'm little lake fishing or jigging on the river. Really anytime I'm using the trolling motor. When the 788 is on the front it is networked to the 898. Works great.

I had an additional mount for the 788 installed on the console for trolling big water. I use it for mapping only. It is really nice being able to use the 898 for other things besides mapping, such as the regular sonar, side imaging, down imaging etc., (I still mostly just use the traditional sonar but having the big screen is pretty nice, can see the salmon come up off the bottom, pretty cool). Here is a picture of the console. 










Worked out great for me. I was feeling pretty good about no electronic upgrades this year and then Minn Kota decided I needed the iLink.

Have fun putting it all together.

Paul C.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

The biggest bang for buck i've seen so far is the 898, I don't think you can go too big, but make sure you really look into all options before pulling the trigger, because I made that mistake last spring and now have a 581i that I'm not completly happy with but will work for a good trolling motor ff.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hockey390 (Feb 5, 2011)

vanj85 said:


> The biggest bang for buck i've seen so far is the 898, I don't think you can go too big, but make sure you really look into all options before pulling the trigger, because I made that mistake last spring and now have a 581i that I'm not completly happy with but will work for a good trolling motor ff.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for the info Cliftp, very helpful and I didn't consider two... 

Vanj85, what is your complaint on the 581? Size, functionality, combination of them?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Big screen are nice, but like mentioned above, I prefer running 2 units side by side. reasons: If one goes down I have a backup right there working ( has happened a few times), I can zoom in/out with the touch of a button and not have to select which side of the screen I want to adjust ( very difficult to do while running), If Im running long distances I keep one GPS unit zoomed in close with the other switched to GPS ( still reading depth as data ) zoomed out 8 to 10, 20 miles that way I can watch reef depths etc on the zoomed in one and still keep on track to where I'm headed. Running with the "goto" just isn't for me. 
Dual 7 inch screens are nice, when I upgrade it will probably be to two 5 inch screens as money is tight, and Im not fishing tourney's anymore.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

There are a few draw backs with the 581i, first off the gps speed fluctates constantly, if you get over 200 waypoints it slows the unit way down, the boat tracker usually never shows correct direction, it's not color, I will never go b/w again after seeing a color unit in action. Also, I don't know if its a bird thing but the condensation on the inside of the screen is annoying.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hockey390 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I never really considered two units before but maybe ill buy 1 500 or 600 series for now and then buy a second unit in a larger (or same size) once I see how I like the smaller. I always figured if I bought a smaller unit it would be frustrating to sell it to upgrade to a larger size since I'd lose money on the transaction. But buying an additional seems logical. Plus I don't need all the down/side imagining on a unit strictly for maps so it might be cheaper. 

Any other feedback on that?


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

If I were to do it again I would buy one and be done. You can always put another mount up front or wherever and change the location of the display when your in different positions of your boat. Would be cheaper than spending 300 now and 1200 later, plus the bigger screens will show contour and structure better. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I know I'm not with the majority on this, but I really prefer monochrome for GPS. No matter what the sun light, no matter if I'm wearing sunglasses I can actually see/read the screen....always. If you don't have a hard top to block the sun there are plenty of times ( most every day) where you just can not see/read a color unit. Brand doesn't matter, just like your cell phone. Color all the way for marking fish size. I've got 2) X-15's, 1) X-16, raymarine 500 series and every fishing partner of mine has one unit or another all the way to the top of line, and the color units are all a washed out screen for awhile in the wrong sunlight IMHO.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ebijack said:


> I know I'm not with the majority on this, but I really prefer monochrome for GPS. No matter what the sun light, no matter if I'm wearing sunglasses I can actually see/read the screen....always. If you don't have a hard top to block the sun there are plenty of times ( most every day) where you just can not see/read a color unit. Brand doesn't matter, just like your cell phone. Color all the way for marking fish size. I've got 2) X-15's, 1) X-16, raymarine 500 series and every fishing partner of mine has one unit or another all the way to the top of line, and the color units are all a washed out screen for awhile in the wrong sunlight IMHO.


OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooohhhhh.....
So that's why I have no issues, I keep using my 797 & 798 in the dark.
:lol:

OK then ...


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I was wondering when you were going to come out of the wood work sfw. How's the night fishing going for ya guys? I just had my hip surgery, so I was told to lay low for a couple weeks, 2-non weight bearing. After that I should have a couple weeks to feesh before heading back to the 'ol grind.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

vanj85 said:


> I was wondering when you were going to come out of the wood work sfw. How's the night fishing going for ya guys? I just had my hip surgery, so I was told to lay low for a couple weeks, 2-non weight bearing. After that I should have a couple weeks to feesh before heading back to the 'ol grind.


Been slow, a few here -N- there...

Hope your hip heals up well, maybe when it actually gets cold out there we'll box a few or get some pics.

I think _WORK _is trying to kill me...


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

IMO go with a bigger unit. I bought two smaller units and regretted it every day. If your gonna be doing any vertical jigging you cant beat the 900series the 800 is nice but I feel it gets cultured really easy. 
I am a bass fisherman and a cranker so my 900 series on the front is awesome. The 898 for the console is my set up. I would highly suggest getting a HD series if your gonna go small. I just feel you will be disappointed if you go anything outside the 700series. Just my thoughts tho. Best of luck to what ever you go with.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

You will NEVER regret buying a bigger screen unit. I have a 997 at my dash and a 787 on the bow of my Triton and wish every day I had at least an 8" or 9" unit up front. Considering adding a second 5" unit up there but then it really starts to get cluttered. First good deal I see on a 8" or 9" Humminbird I'm going to jump on it (provided I don't spend all my money at the Ultimate Fishing Show next weekend!)

Mike


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Everyone has a budget so
If your running a spilt screen i'd say the 7" is a min
(2) units you can get by with 5's but the bigger units are nicer

These days
I run a 520 and LCX-27 in the back and a LCX-27 up front 

Walleye fishing in the back I run the 520 as the GPS and the 27 as the finder
Bass fishing in the back I run the 27 as the GPS and the 520 as the finder
It just works for me


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> You will NEVER regret buying a bigger screen unit. I have a 997 at my dash and a 787 on the bow of my Triton and wish every day I had at least an 8" or 9" unit up front. Considering adding a second 5" unit up there but then it really starts to get cluttered. First good deal I see on a 8" or 9" Humminbird I'm going to jump on it (provided I don't spend all my money at the Ultimate Fishing Show next weekend!)
> 
> Mike


True dat.
I don't have both my 797 & 798 next to each other( I guess I could if I wanted to), but if I am fishing from the helm - typically I will use the one @ the wood chopper _Sonar _only with BIG digits or I will run the depth on the 797 (dash) and _just _GPS Chart there.
Sometimes I will run split-screen at the dash - but I think _mostly_ we all would have a pair of 1198c SI's if we could drop the coin in good faith & clear conscience!
:evilsmile :lol:

Manx, I can't believe you have NOT one but two LCx27's still alive & well, all the horror stories I have heard & read, including one buddy having him getting screwed on a "Lowrance rebate" & the machine puking twice _JUST _over a year...(what warranty??)
Must be you got _realllly _lucky or take _realllly _good care of your stuff!
Did everybody see Lowrance is starting to follow the case design of the HB line up B/C so many _*boat*_ manufacturers are starting to sell the rigs with HB installed??
*WASUPWITDAT???*
:evil:


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Robert,

The 27's are pre Linda Colt
And there on a tiller so they do come off and go on every time out
But there not babied at all, still work great so there no need to jump to hummingbird at this time

Sure I'd like to be running birds with SI
But i myself see those for the next boat. LOL





sfw1960 said:


> Manx, I can't believe you have NOT one but two LCx27's still alive & well, all the horror stories I have heard & read, including one buddy having him getting screwed on a "Lowrance rebate" & the machine puking twice _JUST _over a year...(what warranty??)
> Must be you got _realllly _lucky or take _realllly _good care of your stuff!
> Did everybody see Lowrance is starting to follow the case design of the HB line up B/C so many _*boat*_ manufacturers are starting to sell the rigs with HB installed??
> :evil:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

_Very nice_ Royce....
:lol:
So then you'll be tapping in the i-Pilot Link to the Lakemaster chip & going full "Robo-Fisher"???

:lol: :lol: 
Dawn said that would just freak her out and she wouldn't trust it -- I think of *Windows 8 *controlling our Nukes, and I think having full robotic control of your boat handed off to a program instead, REALLY puts it into perspective for me!

:yikes: :SHOCKED: :yikes: :xzicon_sm :yikes: :tdo12: :yikes:


----------

